# [$65] Black Veblinist Slim Calf strap 20x16mm



## Crabman1972

Up for sale is a brand new, unused black leather strap that is amazingly soft and flexible assuring no break-in required. Surface is smooth calf. The Veblinist website states the thickness is 2.25mm. This is perfect for a dress watch.

This is equipped with quick release spring bars.

This is a bit too long for me, measuring 78mm (91 mm with buckle)x128 mm. I will not ever have a use for this.

Tag is still attached and is presented in a nice black pouch.

I would consider a trade for a similar shorter strap in dark brown (also in new unused condition).

CONUS sale only.


----------



## Crabman1972

Ttt.


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump.


----------



## Crabman1972

Another bump....


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------



## hellomisterjedi

Any interest in 19mm Veblenist straps?


----------



## Crabman1972

hellomisterjedi said:


> Any interest in 19mm Veblenist straps?


Unfortunately, I don't have any 19 or 18mm lug width watches. Out of curiosity, what strap is it, and what makes it unusable for you?
Thanks for your inquiry.


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump.


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump to the top.


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump.


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------



## Crabman1972

Bump. Merry Christmas


----------



## Crabman1972

Post-Christmas bump.


----------



## Crabman1972

After New Year bump.


----------



## Crabman1972

TTT


----------

